# San Diego Reptile Expo June 18-19



## ticothetort2 (May 10, 2011)

Anybody planning on going??

http://www.reptilesupershow.com/


----------



## Fernando (May 10, 2011)

I think I'll check it out!


----------



## Angi (May 10, 2011)

I plan to go!


----------



## Angi (Jun 5, 2011)

Who is going and when? Does anyone want to meet up somewhere?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooh! I wanna go 
I check my schedule!
Hopefully, I can meet some fellow tfo members


----------



## dmmj (Jun 5, 2011)

At least it is cheaper than the pomona show, last time it was here admission was 12 dollars.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like I'm going for sure!


----------



## Angi (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Josh or who ever is in charge of TFO shirts,
Did any girl or ladies shirts get ordered. If so I would like to buy one to wear to the SD reptile show. I like scoop or V neck shirts or tank tops. Mens shirts make me look dumpy. It would be cool if we all wore TFO shirts so we could introduce our selfs if we see other members


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 5, 2011)

anyone know what time it opens up?


----------



## Angi (Jun 5, 2011)

10am Sat. and 11am Sun.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree Angi! Shirts would be good 
I want a way to get to meet everyone!!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyler Nell said:


> I agree Angi! Shirts would be good
> I want a way to get to meet everyone!!


How about a secret handshake?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 6, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Angi! Shirts would be good
> ...


Hey I know ..... " The tort Head Bob" ....I can picture all of us walking around the show bobbing heads!

JD~


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler Nell said:
> ...



LOL!!! omg....


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler Nell said:
> ...


It could be like a flash mob, all of you breaking out in head bobbing? of course they may call the nice guys in the white coats, if they saw a group of you doing that.


----------



## Angi (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that would be SOOOO funny


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 7, 2011)

We will be there with a booth and lotsa cool tortoises for sale (probably over 150 tortoises going with us). Stop by and say hi, everyone! I was planning on my wife going with me, but she's got a family reunion that weekend she wants to be at. I have a few friends coming in from Florida for the show (friends that my wife worries about being a bad influence on me), so now she's torn between which event to go to LOL.... I told her "I'll be at the show, do what you want." 

I just hope she doesn't bring the kids!


----------



## Angi (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay peeps, what time should we all meet in front off Tyler's booth and break out in the head bob flash mob???????LOL!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 7, 2011)

Angi said:


> Okay peeps, what time should we all meet in front off Tyler's booth and break out in the head bob flash mob???????LOL!



NERD ALERT!


----------



## jsphr90 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im definitely going to try and go hopefully I have one of those days off, and of course its the weekend before my previously planned little vacation to San Diego lol


----------



## Fernando (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerStewart said:


> We will be there with a booth and lotsa cool tortoises for sale (probably over 150 tortoises going with us). Stop by and say hi, everyone! I was planning on my wife going with me, but she's got a family reunion that weekend she wants to be at. I have a few friends coming in from Florida for the show (friends that my wife worries about being a bad influence on me), so now she's torn between which event to go to LOL.... I told her "I'll be at the show, do what you want."
> 
> I just hope she doesn't bring the kids!



Will you have the new t-shirt designs ready?


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 7, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Will you have the new t-shirt designs ready?



No, sorry.... Dang, you just reminded me, I've been meaning to. I spent last week in the Virgin Islands with no phone or internet access, so preparing for that a week prior (training a neighbor girl to take care of the torts), then the trip itself, and now just getting home has had me all tied up. The local place I've had do the shirts keeps wanting me to go in physically and sit down with them and lay it all out with them, and I just don't have time to do that crap anymore. For some reason, "put the dang logo in the center of the back" isn't clear enough, they want a number of how many inches from the top on each size, and all that does is waste more time on a meeting that shouldn't need to take place to begin with. I'll have them at all shows after this one.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerStewart said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Will you have the new t-shirt designs ready?
> ...




Bummer. Well, I guess everyone ELSE will get to enjoy them


----------



## dmmj (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerStewart said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Will you have the new t-shirt designs ready?
> ...


Sounds like you need a new t shirt company they could make a sample and send it for your approval.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Sounds like you need a new t shirt company they could make a sample and send it for your approval.



Yeah, I know there's plenty of good ones out there, I just haven't had time to address it. I'm still focused on my tortoises, our land we are working on, getting my tortoise tables finished, and now I'm in a possible fight with the dust police here who saw a tractor parked out there and want to harass me about not having a dust control permit. Gotta love the govt.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont know if you guys would know this, but, will they be selling items like Repti-foggers and things of that nature? 

Are items/tortoises usually higher priced at reptile shows or cheaper?


----------



## Angi (Jun 9, 2011)

Last year it seemed like store after store of everything. The best deal I got was Tyler's big bag of mulch. I want to get about 3 this year. It was fun just to see all the stuff.


----------



## Angi (Jun 17, 2011)

Sooooooo.......Who will be there tomorrow????????? I am going to try to go, but have a lot going on so not sure. It is baseball All Stars time for my 12 year old, so we might be too busy.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2011)

Ill Be there for sure .....Bringing Pops , to his first herp show for Fathers day! 

JD~


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2011)

Try and take a group photo guys and girls.
Also get lots of tyler just for the heck of it.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys know what I look like. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## Angi (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone that is there today, meet in front of Tylers booth at 4:00 and I will take a picture. I hope to meet some of you in person


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone tweeting going to the event? maybe a vendor is tweeting?


----------

